# Limited access from a wifi router



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

hello everybody
I had windows 8 installed laptop. after connecting to the wireless router, it is showing LIMITED. I am able to access internet. But I am not able to access stores and others given by windows 8. It is because of Limited access. So, please help me out in solving this.

After running *cmd /k ipconfig /all* 
I am getting the following results.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SRINATH
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : iith.ac.in

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 32-7C-8F-07-D6-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iith.ac.in
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 20-7C-8F-07-D6-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::10bf:eed1:c73e:d91f%25(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.127(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 25, 2013 5:16:06 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 26, 2013 5:16:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 421559439
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-6E-B3-9C-20-7C-8F-07-D6-CF

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-FF-A6-8D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B8-AC-6F-72-C2-DF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.iith.ac.in:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iith.ac.in
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> it is showing LIMITED. I am able to access internet. But I am not able to access stores and others given by windows 8. It is because of Limited access.


 can you explain further and give an example of the stores you cannot access

try using the desktop version of internet explorer and not the application version


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

i am not able to access windows stores, mail, people, maps and all others. Mainly i am concerned about the media state when i run"cmd /k ipconfig /all" 
It is showing "Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected"

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> It is showing "Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected"


 in which case you should not be getting onto any site - however, not sure where you are looking , as you do have a connection on the Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network

did you try the desktop version ?

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee or any free security suites like zonealarm, AVG , Webroot etc


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

I didn't have antivirus in my PC. Since there is windows defender inbuilt for windows 8, I didn't go for any antivirus. 
You are telling me about desktop version. what is that?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you should see a desktop icon on the metro screen (windows 8 - apps screen)

you can launch a different IE version from the desktop

most pcs are also supplied with a trial version software like Norton, kaspersky or Mcafee whats the make and model of the PC - even inn windows 8 - its still supplied on Fuji, HP, Acer,


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

actually I have installed the windows 8 on my own. This laptop was given with windows7. It was bought 3years back.
Do you have any idea on why this "Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected" is coming?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> "Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected" is coming?


 is that on the ipconfig /all you are referring to ?



> Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 12:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


if so - its other adapters that are not in use

the wireless connection should be made here


> Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : iith.ac.in
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network
> ...


as its showing an ip address and all the correct information for a connection


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am able to connect. I am able to access internet in my browser. My only problem is limited access. 
Do you have any idea on how to remove that limited connectivity?
Actually I am a student. The router is public. All my friends are not having limited connectivity. So, I was bothering.


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am able to connect. I am able to access internet in my browser. My only problem is limited access. 
Do you have any idea on how to remove that limited connectivity?
Actually I am a student. The router is public. All my friends are not having limited connectivity. So, I was bothering.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> you should see a desktop icon on the metro screen (windows 8 - apps screen)
> 
> you can launch a different IE version from the desktop


 did you try this ?


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah. But what to do with a different IE version ? I want to remove limited access. Sorry if was not clear.
Please tell me clearly


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"Limited access" usually means no internet access. You say you have internet access. Wayne is trying to get a handle on what works and what doesn't work. IE10 has bugs. The Modern UI version of IE10 is far worse. So, at least try the desktop version of IE10.

If that gives you trouble please give an example of a site you can access with it and one that you cannot access.


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for clearing some things. I am able to access all the websites even though it is showing limited connectivity. But I am not able to access stores and other things that were given with windows 8.
Previously I am able to access them when it didn't show limited. But now I am not able to access them


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I am able to access all the websites





> I am not able to access stores and other things


Sorry, but I am confused. Can you give a couple examples of the "stores and other things" that you cannot access? And what the exact error messages are?


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

stores, people, mail. These are given along with windows 8. I am able to access them in the start. But now I can't
the error message was"your PC isn't connected to internet."
But I am able to access internet in my browser.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> stores, people, mail.


Are you maybe talking about the Store, People and Mail Apps in the Modern UI? Those Apps are not able to access the internet? If that is what you are talking about maybe it is a firewall issue.


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah I am talking about those apps. They were not able to access internet. You told that it was firewall issue. Can you explain how to solve it? 
The main thing I want to ask you is How to remove that connection status as Limited.
My friends have their connection status as Connected.
Do you have any idea on that?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What firewall or security suite is, or ever was, on the system? 

Are you able to get Windows Updates and access Microsoft sites via browser?


----------



## n_srinath93 (Dec 10, 2012)

I do not have any antivirus software installed in my system as windows defender comes along with windows 8. 
I am able to get the windows updates but I found that they were failing to install. I checked twice for different updates but they failed to install. I am able to access every website through my browser


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I am going to move this thread from Networking to Windows 8 because I think it is more of a Windows 8 issue than it is networking.

Otherwise, I am out of ideas.


----------

